
How DHL Pioneered the Sharing Economy - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/13/how-dhl-pioneered-the-sharing-economy/
======
merb
I didn't even know that DHL (a german company now) is so big.. I always
thought that DHL is only a german logistic company which only serve's packages
locally. And that the name implies ('Deutsche Handles Logistik')

Strange that I was completly wrong

------
throwaway_exer
Ironically, when using DHL to ship documents from Canada to Asia in the 80s,
they would often postal mail them and pocket the difference. So we ended up
using a local office service in-country to re-mail.

------
jarredcolli
This is super insightful. I had no idea about DHLs origins.

